# Utilizzo del package cd

## canduc17

Ciao...per un novizio l'installazione gentoo è veramente ostica!

Ho installato gentoo 2005.1 sul mio portatile acer aspire e volevo installare kde con l'ausilio del pakage cd...ma non ho trovato in nessun manuale o thread del forum il modo per utilizzarlo.

Ho visto che il contenuto di questo cd è identico al contenuto di /usr/portage, a parte la directory /All, il contenuto della quale è invece identico a /usr/portage/distfiles.

Ho provato allora a  copiare il contenuto del cd in /usr/portage, e quello di /All in /usr/portage/distfiles ma comunque quando faccio "emerge kde" mi mancano dei pacchetti e sono costretto a interrompere perchè non ho una connessione di rete.

Come fare?

----------

## randomaze

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> Ho visto che il contenuto di questo cd è identico al contenuto di /usr/portage, a parte la directory /All, il contenuto della quale è invece identico a /usr/portage/distfiles.

 

No.

Il CD dei grp deve essere copiato in /usr/portage/packages con qualcosa tipo:

```
cp -R /mnt/cdrom /usr/portage/packages
```

o dovrebbe andar bene anche:

```
mount /dev/cdrom /usr/portage/packages
```

----------

## canduc17

ok...e poi ho scritto

```

emerge --usepkg kde

```

ma mi dà comunque errore perchè cerca comunque di scaricare dei pacchetti!

----------

## lopio

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> ok...e poi ho scritto
> 
> ```
> 
> emerge --usepkg kde
> ...

 

beh per controllare che tu non abbia sbagliato nella copia dei file controlla se tali file esistono nel cd

Sono cd del mirror?

----------

## canduc17

Se la domanda è: sono i cd che si scaricano da gentoo.org la risposta è sì.

Non li ho presi da una rivista o da altre fonti.

Adesso provo a ricopiare il contenuto del portage e di "distfiles" dall'universal install cd sul disco fisso, magari ho fatto del casino prima...

----------

## X-Drum

hai fatto un 

```
emerge sync
```

 per caso?

perche se cosi fosse le versioni dei vari pacchetti

che portage contiene e vorrebbe installare, potrebbero

non essere piu' le stesse contenute nel pkgcd

----------

## canduc17

No, non ho una connessione di rete...non ci ho neanche provato.

----------

## randomaze

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> No, non ho una connessione di rete...non ci ho neanche provato.

 

Hai modificato le USE? Che pacchetti cerca di scaricare?

Comuqnue meglio se usi l'opzione --usepkgonly

----------

## canduc17

Le mie use sono per adesso "kde -gnome"...dici che può essere quello?

Grazie per il flag, non lo conoscevo...

----------

## canduc17

con

```

emerge --usepkgonly kde

```

mi dice

```

!!! there are no packages available to satisfy: "kde"

```

----------

## randomaze

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> Le mie use sono per adesso "kde -gnome"...dici che può essere quello?

 

il problema delle grp é che non bisogna cambiare use... altrimenti saltano fuori dipendenze che non erano state considerate da chi ha pacchettizzato. Non ricordo se lo stage 3 ha giá un impostazione di USE (e nel caso prova a rimettere l'impostazione originale), se non la ha prova a lasciare vuota la variabile USE.

Oltre ovviamente a non fare il sync neanche per sbaglio.

----------

## canduc17

Ho eliminato le USE FLAG e non cambia un accidenti di niente.

I messaggi di errore riportatimi sono quelli che ho già postato sopra. Acc...!

----------

## Luca89

Ma sei sicuro che i pacchetti ci sono tutti? la cartella /usr/portage/packages è esattamente uguale alla / del cd?

----------

## canduc17

Sì perchè ho fatto

```

mount /dev/cdrom/ /usr/portage/packages

```

Come indicatomi qualche post + in sù...

----------

## Ic3M4n

se tu avessi letto la guida

la stessa avrebbe detto di modificare alcune variabili di sistema, più o meno così:

```
# mount /mnt/cdrom

# ls /mnt/cdrom

(Se c'è una directory /mnt/cdrom/packages:)

# export PKGDIR="/mnt/cdrom/packages"

(Altrimenti:)

# export PKGDIR="/mnt/cdrom"

# emerge --usepkg gnome #o quello che vuoi, insomma.

```

credo che il problema di base sia qui.

----------

## randomaze

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> la stessa avrebbe detto di modificare alcune variabili di sistema, più o meno così:

 

Non ci sono differenze sostanziali con quello che ha fatto.

Tu gli stai consigliando di modificare la PKGDIR facendogli puntare la directory del cdrom. Lui ha montato il cd nella directory di default per la PKGDIR  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

cambia che non ti occupi l'hd con quello che hai sul cd. cambia che devi controllare il cd per vedere il path corretto in cui sono stati posizionati i packages. poi è strano che non trovi i pacchetti, evidentemente sbaglia qualche cosa... seguire quello che c'è sull'handbook probabilmente limita gli errori. ed in ogni caso: i packages devono essere posizionati all'interno della dir ALL sotto .../portage/packages/ in quanto dopo emerge ricrea tutti i link simbolici nella dir sottostante. quello che ha fatto prima era sbagliato.

----------

## randomaze

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> Sì perchè ho fatto
> 
> ```
> 
> mount /dev/cdrom/ /usr/portage/packages
> ...

 

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> cambia che non ti occupi l'hd con quello che hai sul cd. cambia che devi controllare il cd per vedere il path corretto in cui sono stati posizionati i packages.

 

Mi sa che hai letto il post sbagliato  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

oops! avevo rimosso completamente dalla memoria il mount. ero convinto ci fosse un cp... chiedo venia.

cmq rimane sempre il fatto che anche così gli dava errore. probabilmente perchè i pkg sono in una sottodir del cd, o almeno... potrebbe essere.

----------

## slack-ita

visto che ci sono mi faccio avanti con l'ultimo inconveniente.

emerge,installando i pacchetti da cd,mi restituisce errore per qualsiasi pacchetto ad eccezione di gnome.

mi dice:

no ebuild satisfy "nomepacchetto".

ora io ho una connessione che nn mi permette di downloadare il software da compilare,quindi come posso provvedere a risolvere questo impiccio installando i pacchetti dle cd?

ho usato 

emerge --usepkg nomepacchetto

ho installato gnome ma,tutto il resto(tool di admin etc...)nn ne vogliono sapere

----------

## Deus Ex

Se hai il cd Packages (che presumo tu abbia, da come ne parli), prova a dargli un "emerge -K [nomepacchetto]". Tuttavia controlla di avere l'ultima versione disponibile del pacchetto da installare, altrimenti ti restituisce errore.

Se non hai l'ultima versione, allora emergi, specificando come argomento ad emerge _tutta_ la denominazione del pacchetto + la versione del pacchetto binario che hai nel cd (es.:emerge -K www-client/mozilla-firefox-1.5.0).

----------

## slack-ita

grazie mille.

è spiacevole lavorare pacchetto per pacchetto,ma almeno posso mettere esclusivamente ciò che mi occorre e questo è bene.

finalmente ho risolto vi ringrazio di cuore entrambi.

----------

## slack-ita

ormai devo solo rilevare e configurare la scheda audio.

con slackware nn ho mai avuto problemi,quindi credo che potrò farcela :p

nel frattempo ho sistemato tutto il resto e abilitato l'accelerazione 3d.

con grandissima sofddisfazione il sistema boota in 18 secondi...va solo ciò che mi serve e + che bene

----------

## Cazzantonio

Se hai risolto metti il tag [risolto] al titolo del primo post... inoltre la prossima volta apri un nuovo thread per un nuovo problema   :Wink: 

Se mi dici un titolo per il tuo secondo problema postato effettuo lo split dei post del thread   :Wink: 

----------

## slack-ita

ok.

il secondo problema era con emerge direi che quello può essere il nome

----------

## Ic3M4n

teoricamente il nome dovrebbe essere corrispondente al tipo di problema. forse un "utilizzo del cd GRP per aggiornamento senza connessione internet" però di forum di questo tipo ce ne sono già alcuni.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-403401-highlight-grp.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-355456-highlight-grp.html

per fare un esempio

----------

## Cazzantonio

thread splittato e mergiato   :Wink: 

----------

